# 55th Annual N4C Convention, held in Topeka, KS this year



## dnavarrojr (Mar 28, 2011)

The 55th Annual N4C Convention will be held in Topeka, KS on September 9th through the 11th.

Here's a link to the TCC web site with a video.  More detailed information and a signup sheet will be up in April:

Topeka N4C Convention « Topeka Camera Club

[video=vimeo;15027277]http://vimeo.com/15027277[/video]


----------

